

Aliens Riding Meteorites: David Dobbs on the Journal of Cosmology - chalst
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/03/aliens-riding-meteorites-arsenic-redux-or-something-new/

======
sbierwagen
Reporters typically say "interesting" when they're afraid of being sued for
saying "nutbag crackpot".

------
maeon3
I just hope those scientists are careful about introducing alien bacteria to
Earth's ecosystem.

If we find an alien bug via a meteorite, then that bug was one of the reigning
champions in terms of ability to survive and subdue its opponents. It would
have the capability of subduing our entire ecosystem leaving humans scrambling
to try to remove it, contain it, then adapt to protect against it.

~~~
evilduck
The traits that allow something to survive extended periods in space don't
automatically grant it the traits that would allow it to thrive on Earth above
all else.

Look at Earth's extremophiles, the bacteria that can survive near thermal
vents on the ocean floor, extended trips in space/vacuum, intense radiation,
sub-zero temps, etc, there's no evidence that they're taking over the non-
extreme locations. Even if they do survive outside their "home" environment,
that doesn't automatically make them the top dog that will edge out everything
else.

